# The excitement builds



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

What are the odds? Just did the same exact thing today..same color too, and we both posted our first post within 10 min of each other!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats! You will not regret your decision. Did you get the 2LT convenience package? If not I would add that to your order. I have nav and to be honest I probably should have not gotten it, I have not used it once. You might as well add fog lights now and let the dealer put them on before you pick it up.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Congrats on the Cruze and I also have family in the GM world. My Uncle worked for Fisher Body for @ the same 30 years. I have always bought new GMs with no regrets. I am sure you will get better MPG as the Cruze as your DD in contrast to the Jeep. I wouldn't worry about the options, I usually add them as need be. I bought both my Cruzes wo fogs and had them installed later. I bought the factory set up and had it installed by the dealer and now never know the difference as far as the navigation, that is quickly replaced by Google maps on your phone or GPS.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

DieselMan33 said:


> Congrats! You will not regret your decision. Did you get the 2LT convenience package? If not I would add that to your order. I have nav and to be honest I probably should have not gotten it, I have not used it once. You might as well add fog lights now and let the dealer put them on before you pick it up.


Yeah sry the diesel convenience package as well. This is required for the enhanced safety package as it provides the rear backup camera. Fog lights and chrome accents may come, but I didn't think financing that cost was necessary. I may be wrong though.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

LemonGolf said:


> What are the odds? Just did the same exact thing today..same color too, and we both posted our first post within 10 min of each other!


Awesome, great minds think alike!


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

TheGov said:


> Yeah sry the diesel convenience package as well. This is required for the enhanced safety package as it provides the rear backup camera. Fog lights and chrome accents may come, but I didn't think financing that cost was necessary. I may be wrong though.


Duhhh I guess I should have known that.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums and congrats on your new Cruze Diesel!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

LemonGolf said:


> What are the odds? Just did the same exact thing today..same color too, and we both posted our first post within 10 min of each other!


 Yeah....it's something in the water that makes people do that!...lol.

Congrats to both of you for your obvious above average intelligence!


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone have the pioneer sound system? My thought was that I like the little compartment,which is harder to replicate with aftermarket; so how does stock system compare?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you talking about the Upgraded 9 Speaker option?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks like I'm not going to be the only Rainforest Green Diesel anymore. Welcome and congratulations on ordering your Diesel. You're going to love it!


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Are you talking about the Upgraded 9 Speaker option?


Yeah I was under the impression it was Pioneer speakers, amp, and maybe a woofer. Something like 250 watts.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> Looks like I'm not going to be the only Rainforest Green Diesel anymore. Welcome and congratulations on ordering your Diesel. You're going to love it!


Yeah man, looks like you got two more coming soon. After I pick mine up we can blast the color choice so no one else picks it. Haha j/k


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

TheGov said:


> Yeah I was under the impression it was Pioneer speakers, amp, and maybe a woofer. Something like 250 watts.


Oh I see now, did you go with that option or stick with the 6 speaker system?


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Oh I see now, did you go with that option or stick with the 6 speaker system?


Stuck with standard.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you looking to upgrade?


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Are you looking to upgrade?


Don't even have the vehicle yet. Was just getting a feel for the stock system.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

TheGov said:


> Don't even have the vehicle yet. Was just getting a feel for the stock system.


Okay well I haven't personally sat in the Cruze with the 6 speaker option so I can't give you an opinon on that, but I bought the upgraded speaker system and honestly I was dissapointed, I wasn't expecting it to blow me out of the park but it was lacking. If the 6 speaker doesn't satisfy you then read through this link and it should help you.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html#post163983


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

TheGov said:


> Anyone have the pioneer sound system? My thought was that I like the little compartment,which is harder to replicate with aftermarket; so how does stock system compare?


I have the standard system and I think it sounds better than the Pioneer (more clear), plus I like the compartment on top.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

And congrats, welcome to the forum new owners! You will love the car!


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> Okay well I haven't personally sat in the Cruze with the 6 speaker option so I can't give you an opinon on that, but I bought the upgraded speaker system and honestly I was dissapointed, I wasn't expecting it to blow me out of the park but it was lacking. If the 6 speaker doesn't satisfy you then read through this link and it should help you.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/11204-sq-car-audio-thread-v2.html#post163983


Thank you, I will check this out. 

I appreciate the response and feared I too would be dissapointed with the upgrade. Figure aftermarket tech on something like a sound system would be far better then what the manufacturer would come up with.

With all the effort they put into keeping sound out of the interier, I guess I will get to spend my time figuring out how to put it back in. Haha.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

No problem and Xtremerevolution knows what he is talking about, he is very helpful. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on the order!

Personally I did not want NAV. My phone does an excellent job of navigating for me at a fraction of the cost.

I have the upgraded Pioneer system in my car. I had the base system in my first (2011) Cruze. Personally, for someone who is lazy and doesn't want to mod their car (me), the Pioneer system is a worthy upgrade relative to the base system, but like others have said, it is somewhat of a disappointment for a supposedly premium sound upgrade. If you're really wanting good sound, an aftermarket system is where it's at.

Also, the Pioneer system deletes the little compartment on the top of the dash, which I miss from my first car. It was quite handy.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

trevor_geiger said:


> No problem and Xtremerevolution knows what he is talking about, he is very helpful.
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'




Wow, you are not kidding. I thought that link was going to be a basic, these speakers fit X, use this amp ...etc. But NO I have since been having my soundwave physics lesson from XR's post. 

I feel like what XR is doing is well beyond my need, however implementing the same methodology as best I can will be part of my audio design planning from this point forward (just in a much smaller package). My brain hurts, so I will now stare out the window for a few minutes. Thanks again to you and XR for that! haha

Haven't had a trunk to deal with in many years, so this will be a work in progress once I actually receive my Cruze.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I added a hi-input amp and a small(ish) single 10" woofer. Probably way more system than most people want these days for a fairly minimal outlay.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sorry, on the stock 6-speaker system of course.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I added a hi-input amp and a small(ish) single 10" woofer. Probably way more system than most people want these days for a fairly minimal outlay.


Not to hijack this thread... but do you have a DIY of how you did this? Is it fairly easy? Did you tap into the rear speakers?


----------

